# Need help. How do I make my beaver pond more "ducky"



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a beaver pond on my property near fletchers pond. I have did some research on planting for ducks, but can not seem to get it right.

Here is the discription.
Aprox. 150 yards deep x 50 yards. 

Can be upto 4 feet deep in wet years.

Flow is out of a large cat tail marsh.

Grasses on either side of it's width that blend into aprox. 12 year old poplar.

Near the in flow mostly catails that give way to hard wood and pines.

At the dam it flows into cedars.

Anywho i have tried planting wild rice ; i belive from biologic) bearly took
i have tried a mix of millet/rice same results
At this time beavers have been traped out, I have not notice any new beavers that have moved in. the water is very low, about 30 yards off the dam and a foot deep. I cannot regulate the water. the creek flows into a blue ribbon trout stream and i do not wish to add warm water and silt into the trout stream.
And I am unsure of any laws tha pertain to water regulation, so I would rather leave it as is.
Any pointers would be great thanks


----------



## walleyeslammer1 (May 29, 2009)

I am in the same area and want to do the same next spring, with my pond. I am going to hang about 4 wood duck boxes, and I saw this duck weed that you can plant at cabellas might try some of that stuff.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

best bet would be to put in a water control structure at the dam. they can be made with a 55 gallon plastic drum and some 8" pvc pipe pretty easily.
a lot of the food ducks like require moist soil to take root and then you can raise the water level before the season starts. millet is a popular choice.

you'd probably have to check with the dnr/epa or county drain before letting the water out however.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Walk up and hunt large cattail marsh


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

walleyeslammer1 said:


> I am in the same area and want to do the same next spring, with my pond. I am going to hang about 4 wood duck boxes, and I saw this duck weed that you can plant at cabellas might try some of that stuff.


I have tried to plant but it seems that lowering the water level is key.
I am unable to do that with any real control or regularity.
I thought that traping the beavers in the fall would help. eg. water level falls, plant in the sping, new beavers move in summer, water level up flow reduced, and whamo ducks galore. did not work. it was an epic fail lmao.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Walk up and hunt large cattail marsh


 Yes that is done often :lol:


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

I found the best food plot for waterfowl is corn. It is really easy and it works great. For best results plant the corn in the middle of september. No real science to it, just go out and broadcast seed the corn right into the water. If it doesnt start growing after a couple weeks, add some more seed.

I have never seen the corn really take off when planted this way, but I think that is because the ducks come in and eat it all up before it has a chance to grow above the water level.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Millet, Duck Potato, Wild rice....
There's an outfit in Wisconsin that sells seedlings....


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Problem with beaver ponds is the Ph is very acidic.

Best bet is to do a draw down for the summer, stimulate moist soil plant growth. Add home made control structure, pray for rain, and raise water levels gradually in the fall.

Dont waste time/money planting wild rice in a beaver pond.

Check out wildlife nurseries in oshkosh WI, lots of duck food.


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

Clear some ground next to the pond and plant some grain sorgum on the edge plant some button bush both are good duck feed. you can also try millet. wood duck nest or a floating mallard nest is good to get them started using it.


----------



## Chewbacca (Apr 5, 2006)

Duckman Racing said:


> I found the best food plot for waterfowl is corn. It is really easy and it works great. For best results plant the corn in the middle of september. No real science to it, just go out and broadcast seed the corn right into the water. If it doesnt start growing after a couple weeks, add some more seed.
> 
> I have never seen the corn really take off when planted this way, but I think that is because the ducks come in and eat it all up before it has a chance to grow above the water level.


:lol: Well done. This thread was way too serious.


----------

